

Job Interviews – What to Expect - zubinmehta
http://blog.zlemma.com/2013/04/09/job-interviews-what-to-expect/

======
cover_drive
Here's a popular interview 'puzzle' that is actually quite relevant to quant
finance, i.e., backward induction. It can be viewed as a hybrid between
categories 2) and 3). <http://www.techinterview.org/post/491500090/world-
series>

------
nikhilvij
Interesting read

------
aadesh
A must read for all STEM students!

